# For my paddle buddy... Paul.



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

Paul, we've talked about paddling a couple of times now...thought I would share one of my favorite paddling trips.
This was in the Florida Keys in what is called the Contents. Amazing place!!





Feel free to show me any of your trips.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 23, 2013)

Many things to like in this shot. Butt , I mean but the water clarity and the patters are awsome. later Ed


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2013)

Love this.  Is that as shallow as it looks?  I'd love to go do something like this.


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Love this.  Is that as shallow as it looks?  I'd love to go do something like this.


YES, it was!! At the deepest it was about 3 feet to about 6 inches at the shallowest spots. Amazing place. You needed to hire a boat to drag the kayaks out to where you could get to this place...lol I'm crazy about doing research for vacations. The guy that took us there couldn't even believe that I knew the place existed..lol Being a local he knew all about it but never had a tourist ask to be taken there.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 23, 2013)

Someday I will do that. I have only done canoes before, are they more stable with the wider flatter bottom? Clearly they are more maneuverable and lighter.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow that's awesome.  The wife and I need a break and shed probably love that.  I need to pick your brain.


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Someday I will do that. I have only done canoes before, are they more stable with the wider flatter bottom? Clearly they are more maneuverable and lighter.





manaheim said:


> Wow that's awesome.  The wife and I need a break and shed probably love that.  I need to pick your brain.


You guys need to do it!! There is nothing like being out in the middle of nowhere in such an amazing spot. The best part is not seeing another person in hours.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 23, 2013)

Someday I will, probably will be by myself though, girlfriend isnt too fond of being out on the water.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, since Mishele put my name in the thread, I better man up and contribute!

Most of my paddling happens in two places - the river/lake around the Island of Montreal, and Lake Champlain, where we have a cottage. My wife likes her water warm and flat. As here:



Sometime, my mood is for some quiet contemplation...



And sometimes it's for a little bit more wetness.



But usually, it's just the perfect stress reducer at the end of a busy day.



I'll dig through my travel photos and see if I can find something interesting.


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 23, 2013)

That looks awesome. Wish I would've done something like this when I lived in FL. Maybe we'll try it if we go visit my gf's parents...


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

If anyone else has pics, post them up!! I would love to see them!!


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 23, 2013)

I gotta admit something. When I read the title and saw who posted it I didn't think it would be appropriate. I see Mish has her avatar back...


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

LOL How in the world did I not see that coming. My naughty mind must be taking the day off. 
Says a little something about you...doesn't it. Lol


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> LOL How in the world did I not see that coming. My naughty mind must be taking the day off.
> Says a little something about you...doesn't it. Lol



Maaaaaaaybe...


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks like a ton of fun Mish. I have an Alden Appledore 19. Old, fat, guys row better the paddle 
There's nothing like a quiet morning on the water with only the sound of the blades cutting the water.
Unfortunately, the Chesapeake only has about 6" of visibility. I'd love to spent some time on that water.


----------



## mishele (Mar 24, 2013)

Couple more...
Another from The Contents in the Keys...






Kauai kayak/hike to a waterfall. You rent the kayak and they give you a map...that's it. You do all the rest. =)




Once you parked your kayak you had about a 30 min hike to the falls...





Rick, if you have any shots, post them up!!


----------

